# Anhc 2012



## Andyd (19/1/12)

Get ready to be astounded!

In 2012, ANHC will again be hosted in Melbourne in late October, and promises to be bigger and better than its previous efforts, which will be no easy ask given the success of past years.

Bigger than previous years, were planning to bring you more guests, more info, more entertainment and more beer than weve managed in previous years.

We are really excited about bring the event to Melbourne again, building on our relationship with William Angliss to give you the most amazing homebrewing experience youll ever have (until the next ANHC at least!).

Well have more news for you as we firm up details, but wanted to give you all the chance to plan ahead for the big weekend.

So open up your diaries and mark out the 25th to the 27th of October next year right now, and well send out more news as it comes to hand. We'll put out a formal launch shortly!

If you want to be mailed directly about event updates, visit the website and subscribe to our RSS feed.


For more information contact the ANHC at [email protected]


----------



## DU99 (19/1/12)

Thanks mate for the heads up :icon_cheers:


----------



## dr K (19/1/12)

Andy and the Melbourne Brewing Community have done a fantastic job on this in the past and I have no doubt that 2012 will be at least as good as previous years.
I will certainly be there again and can do nothing less than commend ANHC as one of the Worlds Great Brew Conferences.
I will be booking my accomadation in the next few days and booking in to ANHC as soon as I get my email.

Kurtz


----------



## pk.sax (19/1/12)

I have to start saving leave again... Just booked 3 weeks of it!


----------



## keifer33 (19/1/12)

I am hoping this is the weekend after my mates wedding...just gotta find that damn invite!


----------



## Andyd (19/1/12)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Kurtz,

The guys are really getting excited - we've got a large number of new members on the organizing committee who are already influencing some exciting changes to the event, so keep your eyes out for news on what to expect this time around...

Andy


----------



## brettprevans (19/1/12)

Cant wait to see the line up. Ive got $ put aside to go to the whole thing this year and cant wait to brew.again fir club night!


----------



## Yob (19/1/12)

:super: I know what Im doing for my birthday on the 27th :icon_drunk: 

I believe it goes along the lines of _*WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO*_


----------



## sinkas (19/1/12)

I though ANHC 2012 was going to be in WA?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/1/12)

sinkas said:


> I though ANHC 2012 was going to be in WA?


Ummm . who was going to do all the work, remember this is WA.
Not trying to be negative but we are a long way from the rest of the world.
Nev


----------



## keifer33 (19/1/12)

sinkas said:


> I though ANHC 2012 was going to be in WA?




I believe it was quite a complex deal to get going over here so the people looking at organising didn't go ahead.


----------



## np1962 (19/1/12)

So are the Nationals in WA? or are they in Vic alongside ANHC?


----------



## Andyd (20/1/12)

Yes, we all worked long and hard to try to make it work in WA, but at the end of the day decided that there wasn't time enough to get it organised over there. We're still hoping to be able to share the event around the country (that way I get to have a trip away and actually see some of the sessions  )

We've notified AABA of the decision to hold it in Melbourne again, and are waiting to hear from them officially about AABC - in principle they were keen to align the locations.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## Josh (20/1/12)

I'll be there. Was hoping if it was in Melbourne the Saturday would be Derby Day, so I could get along to the Melbourne Cup again.


----------



## Murcluf (20/1/12)

Well that chucks a spanner in the work for the plan of family holiday in Perth built around the AABC & ANHC. I must say if I have to choose between the 2, ANHC would have to win out. At least you have us plenty of time to start organising a Melbourne trip instead. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mckenry (20/1/12)

Andyd said:


> Get ready to be astounded!
> 
> In 2012, ANHC will again be hosted in Melbourne in late October, and promises to be bigger and better than its previous efforts, which will be no easy ask given the success of past years.
> 
> ...




Am I on the wrong webpage? anhc.com.au seems to be a year out of date?
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## brettprevans (20/1/12)

mckenry said:


> What am I doing wrong?


details havent been confirmed. re-read the OP 
also Andy said subscribe to the RSS feed. not that the website was up to date.



Andyd said:


> ....more news for you as we firm up details, but wanted to give you all the chance to plan ahead....
> 
> If you want to be mailed directly about event updates, visit the website and *subscribe to our RSS feed.*


----------



## mckenry (20/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> details havent been confirmed. re-read the OP
> also Andy said subscribe to the RSS feed. not that the website was up to date.



Yes, I understand the OP.
The website has the presenters etc for 2010.
A link to the 2010 Launch in the articles section
2010 Info button on the top
etc.

Just looked like its more than a year out of date to me. I would have thought there would be 2011 links for the launch, the presenters etc. I dont expect it to be for 2012 yet, but what about the last anhc ? Thats what I was getting at.


----------



## samhaldane (20/1/12)

mckenry said:


> Just looked like its more than a year out of date to me. I would have thought there would be 2011 links for the launch, the presenters etc. I dont expect it to be for 2012 yet, but what about the last anhc ? Thats what I was getting at.



The last ANHC was in 2010.


----------



## mckenry (20/1/12)

haldini said:


> The last ANHC was in 2010.



Ah, there you go. Thanks for clearing that up for me.
I presumed it was an annual event.
Cheers.


----------



## brettprevans (20/1/12)

mckenry said:


> Yes, I understand the OP.
> The website has the presenters etc for 2010.
> A link to the 2010 Launch in the articles section
> 2010 Info button on the top
> ...


sorry mate misunderstood. give it a few months and im sure it will be updated


----------



## raven19 (20/1/12)

Keen as. Now to start working on the missus for a leave pass.

Subscribed!


----------



## HoppingMad (20/1/12)

I had never been to an ANHC then attended my first one in 2010.

Was freaking blown away. Walked away with the taste of some ripping craft brews in my mouth (the amount of yummy kegs on at morning tea/arvo tea and lunch was something to behold), and my head buzzing with loads of crazy ideas for brews courtesy of the speakers - or maybe it was just buzzing with alcohol. :icon_drunk: 

No matter - was a great event, and club night was also a cracker. Anyone thinking of going should also start making plans for club night - or if you can't go the whole time, get yourself sorted and come just for club night. It's the biggest party of ANHC and goes off. 

Bring on 2012 :beerbang: 

Hopper.


----------



## sinkas (20/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Ummm . who was going to do all the work, remember this is WA.
> Not trying to be negative but we are a long way from the rest of the world.
> Nev



I dont recall seeing your name on the lsit of people doing the work,
but I guess you were in dispose around that time, so thats a fair call


----------



## Paul H (20/1/12)

I think it sucks that you feel the need to continually hold the conference over the weekend of my wife's birthday..

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Ross (20/1/12)

Paul H said:


> I think it sucks that you feel the need to continually hold the conference over the weekend of my wife's birthday..
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul





what wife wouldn't enjoy a trip to melbourne for her birthday.... Just act surprised when you find the conference is on - LOL


----------



## Fourstar (20/1/12)

Andyd said:


> So open up your diaries and mark out the 25th to the 27th of October next year right now, and well send out more news as it comes to hand. We'll put out a formal launch shortly!



And by next year I assume you mean *THIS* year? B)


----------



## Paul H (20/1/12)

Ross said:


> what wife wouldn't enjoy a trip to melbourne for her birthday.... Just act surprised when you find the conference is on - LOL



I suppose... if she really loved me....  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## QldKev (20/1/12)

Ross said:


> what wife wouldn't enjoy a trip to melbourne for her birthday.... Just act surprised when you find the conference is on - LOL




and even more surprised when she opens her present and it is two tickets to the anhc


----------



## Paul H (20/1/12)

QldKev said:


> and even more surprised when she opens her present and it is two tickets to the anhc



Whilst my wife supports my hobby that's when her interest ends.

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## DU99 (20/1/12)

always say you won them in a competition at your LHBS


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/1/12)

sinkas said:


> I dont recall seeing your name on the lsit of people doing the work,
> but I guess you were in dispose around that time, so thats a fair call


Dont remember be asked or even told about said list.
Nev


----------



## Snow (20/1/12)

Thanks for the heads-up, Andy. I gotta say this is one event i have been really looking forward to after seeing what a fantastic job you guys did in 2010. 

Bring it on! :super: 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/2/12)

Andyd said:


> Yes, we all worked long and hard to try to make it work in WA, but at the end of the day decided that there wasn't time enough to get it organised over there.Andy




Like a lot, yep, was looking forward to going to Perth (haven't been there yet).

That said, without crawling too far up Andy's arse, ANHC 2008 & 2010 were brilliantly run events and you know that if he says 2012 will be better, you can believe it. Sadly for everyone, I will be there again in 2012. 

Where's Bonj when we need him .. how many sleeps to go Bonj?


----------



## Wolfman (2/2/12)

Count me in!

Any help needed?


----------



## brendo (2/2/12)

one word.....



*AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Andyd (2/2/12)

Wolfman,

We're always on the lookout for people who can assist, so shoot me a PM with some details and we'll chat!

Andy


----------



## Siborg (2/2/12)

Can't


----------



## Siborg (2/2/12)

Freaking


----------



## Siborg (2/2/12)

WAIT!!!!


----------



## raven19 (2/2/12)

Any word on the dates for Nationals assuming these will run straight after/before ANHC?


----------



## Barry (3/2/12)

The Nationals usually run as "part" of it. That is held at the same time and in the same place but the conference is a separate entitiy. 
I think.


----------



## Andyd (4/2/12)

We should have confirmation of the AABC dates and location shortly. Most likely it will co-locate again, but that's for AABA to decide.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## HoppingMad (21/2/12)

Article in the Age Epicure out today:
Scroll down to ANHC section

Says we can be expecting a visit from Firestone Walker's Matt Brynildson and Author Ray Daniels. :super: 

Lookin' good!

Hopper


----------



## Maple (22/2/12)

HoppingMad said:


> Article in the Age Epicure out today:
> Scroll down to ANHC section
> 
> Says we can be expecting a visit from Firestone Walker's Matt Brynildson and Author Ray Daniels. :super:
> ...


Good read hopper. guess the cat's out of the airlock now Andy, c'mon, who else is coming this year... I cant wait, going to be great.


----------



## Wolfman (22/2/12)

So we are not only the "sporting" capital of Australia! 

Lucky that sport and beer go together.


----------



## Andyd (22/2/12)

Damn - you've got me.

Was hoping to have the website up and a few things announced before this got to print - you win some you loose some.

Yep - we're really excited to have Matt and Ray on board. That said, I'm hoping that it's only the start of some great news around this year's conference.

More news soon - keep your eyes peeled 

Andy


----------



## Rob S (17/3/12)

bump!

Any more news?


----------



## Joel (14/4/12)

Is this a gee-up?

I'm serious, because I *really* want to go to this one. Missed the last one and regretted it ever since.

The Age article was published on the 22nd of Feb 2012 and gave a link to the ANHC website, which is still for 2010 - confusing to say the least for those interested. Considering that the 2010 conference was officially announced on that website in 2009 (almost a full year before the actual conference), with only 6 months to go this 2012 conference has yet to have an official announcement.


----------



## yeungnut (15/4/12)

You need to register to receive info from the anhc committee for the next conference. 
Hopefully Andy can give an update on the progress with anhc three.

Cheers,

Phil



If you thought the Australian homebrewing scene couldnt get stronger, brace yourself as ANHC three is launched... tripel strength!
In 2012 be prepared for more international speakers, more special interest sessions and more beery goodness!!!!
Start booking the leave, packing the suit case and most importantly working up an appetite for the beer extravaganza of the year. We can confirm the event will again be held at the prestigious William Angliss Institute, Melbourne, October 25th 27th 2012.
Were working hard to deliver a completely new website expected to be launched in the coming weeks where more will be revealed. For now, follow us on Twitter at @anhcthree where we may just trickle a confirmed speaker or three.



You're receiving ANHC email because you've registered at http://anhc.com.au. If you would like to be removed from our mailing list, please reply to this email with the subject line of UNSUBSCRIBE.















Joel said:


> Is this a gee-up?
> 
> I'm serious, because I *really* want to go to this one. Missed the last one and regretted it ever since.
> 
> The Age article was published on the 22nd of Feb 2012 and gave a link to the ANHC website, which is still for 2010 - confusing to say the least for those interested. Considering that the 2010 conference was officially announced on that website in 2009 (almost a full year before the actual conference), with only 6 months to go this 2012 conference has yet to have an official announcement.


----------



## yeungnut (15/4/12)

:chug:  



This was also sent out at the start of the month.



Were Back!

Planning for the next ANHC in October is well underway and the Committee is working hard to make the next Conference bigger and better than the last. Aside from our international keynote speakers we have a few places wed like to fill with the next generation of home grown home brewing rock stars. Last time we discovered the extraordinary talents of Dan Walker, make sure you're next!
This time round we are looking for presentations in a couple of areas the punters were screaming out for more of:
Firstly, for those tinkerers that have made an interesting bit of brewing gear we want to know about it. The New Brew Inventors will be judged at this years conference and some exciting prizes await those that are selected to be judged for the best bit of home made home brew kit at anhc three.
Secondly for those mad scientists among us its time to throw on the lab coat and get experimenting. Have you been comparing different yeast strains, chill versus no chill, or something related to brewing which has always puzzled you? Then let us know. Again, you guessed it, more prizes await those selected to present their findings at ANHC three.
Please email the following details to the program committee chairman John Preston:

Gear or Experiment:
Individual / Club:
Name:
Contact phone/email:
Closing date for submissions: Monday 30 April 2012
Send to [email protected]

Program Committee
For more information or to discuss your input, please contact the program Chairman: John Preston on 03 9687 0061, [email protected]



You have received this email from ANHC because you're registered at http://anhc.com.au. If you would like to be removed from our mailing list, please reply to this email with the subject line of UNSUBSCRIBE.



















CILA Brews said:


> You need to register to receive info from the anhc committee for the next conference.
> Hopefully Andy can give an update on the progress with anhc three.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


----------



## DU99 (15/4/12)

Given plenty of notice for submission's


----------



## Andyd (15/4/12)

​
Hey folks,

Sorry about the radio silence. We've had a few hiccups with the website (the joys of outsourcing work...), but the guys think they'll be on top of it once the principle returns from his Honeymoon...

In the meantime, a bit of small update: We can confirm the conference will again be held at the prestigious William Angliss Institute, Melbourne, October 25th 27th 2012. Were working hard to deliver a completely new website expected to be launched in the coming weeks where more will be revealed. For now, follow us on Twitter at @anhcthree where we may just trickle a confirmed speaker or three, beyond what you have here.

Also, weve sent two email messages over the last week the first a call for local talent by way of presenters and a second with confirmation of dates and twitter account. If you had previously registered at our anhc.com.au website and did not receive email from us, you will want to re-register with a current working email address at: http://tinyurl.com/bmehnjx 

Be sure to drop an email to [email protected] if you require information on the call for local presenters. Of course, feel free to drop me a PM for more information, too.

Start booking the leave, packing the suit case and most importantly working up an appetite for the beer extravaganza of the year. 

May your brews be good brews!

Andy


----------



## probablynathan (9/5/12)

BUMP,

Any more news?


----------



## jayahhdee (9/5/12)

looks like I'll only be able to attend one day of ANHC, not due to work on the 26th but because of SWMBO's B'day.


----------



## MaestroMatt (9/5/12)

Looks like I am going to have to wait another 2 years to get to an ANHC. My wife and I are expecting our first child......on the 27th October.



Me: "Don't worry...I'm only 3 hours away if you go into labour. I can be there in no time."

Wife: "ARE YOU KIDDING?!?!??!?! YOU WILL BE OFF YOUR FACE. HOW CAN I SCREAM AT YOU DURING BIRTH IF YOU ARE DEAD FROM CRASHING ON THE WAY BACK??"


Jokes aside, if I had to miss ANHC, I couldn't think of a better thing to miss it for


----------



## Fourstar (9/5/12)

MaestroMatt said:


> Looks like I am going to have to wait another 2 years to get to an ANHC. My wife and I are expecting our first child......on the 27th October.
> Me: "Don't worry...I'm only 3 hours away if you go into labour. I can be there in no time."
> Wife: "ARE YOU KIDDING?!?!??!?! YOU WILL BE OFF YOUR FACE. HOW CAN I SCREAM AT YOU DURING BIRTH IF YOU ARE DEAD FROM CRASHING ON THE WAY BACK??"
> Jokes aside, if I had to miss ANHC, I couldn't think of a better thing to miss it for




Plonk her in a hotel in the city. At least she will be close to the royal women's!


----------



## brendo (9/5/12)

MaestroMatt said:


> Looks like I am going to have to wait another 2 years to get to an ANHC. My wife and I are expecting our first child......on the 27th October.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



feel your pain... my first is due 10/10/12 and I have already been informed that it would be a huge leave pass to be granted... still working on it though h34r: 

At least I did get to the last event...


----------



## Josh (10/5/12)

brendo said:


> feel your pain... my first is due 10/10/12 and I have already been informed that it would be a huge leave pass to be granted... still working on it though h34r:
> 
> At least I did get to the last event...



Ask barls for tips on getting the all clear. I haven't had the stones to ask yet.

In other news, seems like January was a busy month for AHBers....


----------



## barls (10/5/12)

yeah ive been told yes with my first born due early oct. we will see how it pans out though


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/5/12)

barls said:


> yeah ive been told yes with my first born due early oct. we will see how it pans out though




Considering the state you left the Navy's fleet, she's already worked out how useless you'll be changing nappies. Congratulations!

Everyone's expecting! Exciting !


----------



## winkle (10/5/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Considering the state you left the Navy's fleet, she's already worked out how useless you'll be changing nappies. Congratulations!
> 
> Everyone's expecting! Exciting !



I might see you there for a quiet one or two Fatz


----------



## barls (10/5/12)

actually i told her you would come up and stand in for me, being the gentleman you are after all fatz
as for the navy i left it better off than what i found it in. thats my story and im sticking to it. still have to brew my smoke beer for club night


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/5/12)

barls said:


> actually i told her you would come up and stand in for me, being the gentleman you are after all fatz
> as for the navy i left it better off than what i found it in. thats my story and im sticking to it. still have to brew my smoke beer for club night




Not a problem The last pot plant I gave her must be dead by now!

Club Night .. my favourite night of the year. Last time at Melbourne I took 3 infected beers. Still not over the shame!


----------



## Andyd (13/5/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Not a problem The last pot plant I gave her must be dead by now!
> 
> Club Night .. my favourite night of the year. Last time at Melbourne I took 3 infected beers. Still not over the shame!



You thought Club night last time was big - wait till you see what we've got planned for this year!

Stay tuned folks (and on topic would help too ;-P )


----------



## barls (13/5/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Not a problem The last pot plant I gave her must be dead by now!
> 
> Club Night .. my favourite night of the year. Last time at Melbourne I took 3 infected beers. Still not over the shame!


not yet, havent forgotten you turned up with 3 infected beers. looking forward to it andy


----------



## Andyd (23/5/12)

*That's right - we're live again, bigger, brighter, bolder than ever - and even better up to date. ​*
Our new website has gone live tonight, with thanks to all the team involved. You'll find lots of teaser info on there at the moment, with the most pertinent information being that tickets will go on sale July 5th, 2012 so put that date in your calendar now - you will be kicking yourself for years if you miss this one.

With the changes taking place we're still finalising the budget, but hope to anounce the packages and prices in the next few weeks. In the meantime, register if you haven't already, encourage your mates to get interested (even those who aren't ready to go all grain), and make sure you're running up a surplus of brownie points with SWMBO - you're going to need them!

May your beers be good beers,

Andy


----------



## barls (23/5/12)

even though the first born is due early oct. ill be there.
got something special this year


----------



## Andyd (23/5/12)

barls said:


> even though the first born is due early oct. ill be there.
> got something special this year



Sounds intriguing - I do like surprises


----------



## barls (23/5/12)

did you try the braggot last time. im planning on playing with smoke this time.


----------



## Andyd (24/5/12)

barls said:


> did you try the braggot last time. im planning on playing with smoke this time.



I did indeed... this sounds special - looking forward to catching up!

Andy


----------



## Quintrex (24/5/12)

The new website looks fantastic, well done team!


----------



## Vanoontour (24/5/12)

Any idea of pricing for the conference and dinner so I can start saving the coin?? PM welcomed if required.

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar (24/5/12)

Holy smokes batman! I'm on the front page! Rookie move peeps if you're interested in getting people to buy tickets! :lol: 



vanoontour said:


> Any idea of pricing for the conference and dinner so I can start saving the coin?? PM welcomed if required.
> Cheers



as a guess i squirrel away at least what the conference cost last year, then add inflation as a benchmark! B)


----------



## WarmBeer (24/5/12)

Fourstar said:


> Holy smokes batman! I'm on the front page! Rookie move peeps if you're interested in getting people to buy tickets! :lol:


Likewise, I don't think my ugly mug is gonna attract people to join our club, either.


----------



## Fourstar (24/5/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Likewise, I don't think my ugly mug is gonna attract people to join our club, either.




Love the softened picture, the 'Oprah' effect! :lol: 

At least whoever cleaned up the image tried to make you beautiful. Unfortunately they forgot the lipstick.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/5/12)

Fourstar said:


> Unfortunately they forgot the lipstick.


And the permanent marker h34r:


----------



## fraser_john (24/5/12)

Updated site looks great. Working my fellow Corio Bay Brewers over to make sure we are there on Club Night.


----------



## christmasbender (24/5/12)

bloody amazing site - so looking forward to this gig, it's going to be amazing!!


----------



## DU99 (24/5/12)

least when you book for rock gig your know the price beforehand.i am like a few other's we need to save up


----------



## Fourstar (25/5/12)

Guess who just got confirmation from SWMBO of what their birthday present will be. B) 

First i get to use the new walk in pantry for the bulk of my grain storage.
Second ive been given the garage as free reign for brewing use.
Third I'm getting hooked up with ANHC tickets for my birthday.

...shit, i hope she's not pregnant! :unsure:


----------



## Maple (25/5/12)

Fourstar said:


> Guess who just got confirmation from SWMBO of what their birthday present will be. B)
> 
> First i get to use the new walk in pantry for the bulk of my grain storage.
> Second ive been given the garage as free reign for brewing use.
> ...


A silver lining mate - you got yourself a lil' brew assistant. Great news, thanks for the scoop! congrats to the missus to bro!


----------



## brendo (25/5/12)

Fourstar said:


> Guess who just got confirmation from SWMBO of what their birthday present will be. B)
> 
> First i get to use the new walk in pantry for the bulk of my grain storage.
> Second ive been given the garage as free reign for brewing use.
> ...


----------



## Wolfman (25/5/12)

Proceed with caution Brother!


----------



## fcmcg (29/6/12)

So tickets are on sale on the 5th....
Any chance of a sneek peek on cost and packages, AndyD ????
Ferg


----------



## g-funke (3/7/12)

Hey guys. Haven't been on this forum long but am enjoying all of the info. 
Have you guys seen the packages and prices on the ANHC site?
I'm in Sydney and planning a road trip down to melbs with a mate. Will stop by a few breweries on the way too. 
Looking forward to this years conference and enjoying lots of beers and meeting fellow brewers
Can't wait!


----------



## fcmcg (3/7/12)

Here is some info i got off the new site....

This year's conference packages will be broken down as follows (please note these are indicative and subject to change prior to release):

Beginner Sessions Only ($99): Access to the introductory sessions being held for beginners on Saturday.

Conference Sessions Only ($290): Access to the main conference sessions held on Friday and Saturday.

Beginners Experience ($199): Access to the introductory sessions held for beginners on Saturday along with access to the Gala Awards dinner on Friday night and Club Night on Saturday night.

Full Package (Early bird: $380, Full price $440): Access to the main conference sessions on Friday and Saturday, the Gala Awards dinner on Friday night and Club Night on Saturday night.

Gala Awards Dinner ($120): Access to the Gala Awards dinner on Friday night - an event not to be missed.

Club Night ($40): Access to the fully catered for, bigger than ever Club Night on Saturday night.

Tickets on sale Thursday July 5th at 5PM.


----------



## a_quintal (3/7/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> Here is some info i got off the new site....
> 
> This year's conference packages will be broken down as follows (please note these are indicative and subject to change prior to release):
> 
> ...




My Mrs wants to head down to Melbourne that week fortunately. I've been brewing for a few years and am pretty happy with my beers. Not part of a club too. Any recommendations for what kind of package might suit me? What would I miss in the main conference sessions?


----------



## Rob S (3/7/12)

What's club night on Saturday night? For club members only or is it open to everyone?


----------



## insane_rosenberg (3/7/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> Club Night ($40): Access to the fully catered for, bigger than ever Club Night on Saturday night.



$40 Hey? FULLY catered? So they're putting on the beer instead of the clubs?


----------



## fcmcg (3/7/12)

Shane R said:


> $40 Hey? FULLY catered? So they're putting on the beer instead of the clubs?


I think you will find that the clubs will be putting on the beer , as they have in the past....
I reckon there is gonna be food this year !


----------



## geoffd (3/7/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> I think you will find that the clubs will be putting on the beer , as they have in the past....
> I reckon there is gonna be food this year !




dont you mean edible beer?


----------



## pk.sax (3/7/12)

Father Jack said:


> dont you mean edible beer?


Bwahahaha

The club night is a definite goer, an actual party


----------



## jayahhdee (3/7/12)

I'm hoping to get the all clear from SWMBO to attend both conference sessions, even that is going to be a push considering its her b'day on the Friday.


----------



## Wolfy (3/7/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> I think you will find that the clubs will be putting on the beer , as they have in the past....
> I reckon there is gonna be food this year !


Spit-roast and stuff so I hear ... they must be paying attention to what is planned for the case-swap.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (4/7/12)

Rob S said:


> What's club night on Saturday night? For club members only or is it open to everyone?



Its a showcase for homebrew clubs both local and those who care to make the trip to Melbourne. Plus of course, a bit of a party 

Each club sets up a stall/area for themselves, dresses up silly, bungs on a bunch of beers that they're proud enough of that they want to show them off. You take your glass and wander from club to club trying their wares and meeting the members.... nature takes its course and people end up doing many amusing things.

This year we're charging a bit of cash, but also whacking on some food, and we're opening it up to more people who dont necessarily have to be from a club themselves - that way new and prospective brewers get to meet the various clubs and visa versa, plus be exposed to a really wide variety of top class homebrew.

It are a top night indeed.. come along and watch my club make all the others look like a pack of cub-scouts with a lemonade stand (again)

(Note: the evening also provides a chance to engage in a little friendly interclub rivalry)


----------



## Rob S (4/7/12)

Sounds brilliant


----------



## Thirsty Boy (4/7/12)

a_quintal said:


> My Mrs wants to head down to Melbourne that week fortunately. I've been brewing for a few years and am pretty happy with my beers. Not part of a club too. Any recommendations for what kind of package might suit me? What would I miss in the main conference sessions?



Its a killer program this year - the theme this year is triple strength, and I reckon the program we have lined up is triple strength indeed.

Which pakage is best for you? Well, i think going all out is the best idea. If you are a beginner or perhaps a kit/extract brewer looking to ramp up, or even a brewer who's been into it for a few years but hasn't pushed any boundaries, then maybe the begginers packages are for you - otherwise if you want to hear about brewing at its very best and all it can be, from absolute masters of the art, then go the full conference package. In either case I'd be taking up the dinner and club night options, both are just top nights and not to be missed.

Keep an eye on the website - more details of the program and more presenters will be being put up over the next little while. It only gets better.

TB

btw - if it wasn't obvious. I'm affiliated with ANHC this year. But wont be arm twisted into divulging our little secrets just yet.... the guys who are responsible would kick my rear.


----------



## fcmcg (4/7/12)

Thirsty Boy said:


> btw - if it wasn't obvious. I'm affiliated with ANHC this year. But wont be arm twisted into divulging our little secrets just yet.... the guys who are responsible would kick my rear.


But Thirsty,...
I was building the shelves whilst you and Geoff were talking about your presentation....
Peeps...i could probably be bought for beer....alot of beer :lol: ....however
JP would probably kick my rear too :lol: 
Suffice to say...come 5pm tomorrow , I'm buying tickets....now swimbo and i are gonna have a chat in between the commercials for House.....wish me luck to convince her to let me do the full monty  ( and no...i'm not getting down to undies with a hops sticker oon it)
Oh....and Lemonaide stand huh ??? Westgate have something very special planned....The War ? don't mention it...Westgate have it in the bag...We might be cub scouts...but at least we are not girl guides h34r:


----------



## crozdog (4/7/12)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Which pakage is best for you? Well, i think going all out is the best idea....... I'd be taking up the dinner and club night options, both are just top nights and not to be missed.



agreed. if you're starting out you will come away exploding with info -ok that'll probably happen if you are more experienced - but its an inspirational event.



Thirsty Boy said:


> btw - if it wasn't obvious. I'm affiliated with ANHC this year. But wont be arm twisted into divulging our little secrets just yet.... the guys who are responsible would kick my rear.


come on thirsty - you know you want to / would like it  h34r: looking forward to seeing you (& many others) again 

:beer: 

croz


----------



## DJR (4/7/12)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Its a killer program this year - the theme this year is triple strength, and I reckon the program we have lined up is triple strength indeed.



So is someone going to do a triple mashed beer then? Along the lines of Palate wrecker but 3x rather than 2x


----------



## a_quintal (5/7/12)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Its a killer program this year - the theme this year is triple strength, and I reckon the program we have lined up is triple strength indeed.
> 
> Which pakage is best for you? Well, i think going all out is the best idea. If you are a beginner or perhaps a kit/extract brewer looking to ramp up, or even a brewer who's been into it for a few years but hasn't pushed any boundaries, then maybe the begginers packages are for you - otherwise if you want to hear about brewing at its very best and all it can be, from absolute masters of the art, then go the full conference package. In either case I'd be taking up the dinner and club night options, both are just top nights and not to be missed.
> 
> ...



Thanks Thirsty,

Exactly the info I was looking for. Cheers.

Alex


----------



## jayahhdee (5/7/12)

Trying to get permission granted from SWMBO, can anyone give any insight in to what times the conference sessions run?


----------



## g-funke (5/7/12)

Might be a stupid question, but are beers included in the "full conference package" price?

I cant make club night (have to fly back to sydney on saturday for a wedding.. ggrrrr), but ill be attending all of the sessions and the gala night. keen to know how much beer will be included..

Cheers


----------



## tallie (5/7/12)

g-funke said:


> Might be a stupid question, but are beers included in the "full conference package" price?
> 
> I cant make club night (have to fly back to sydney on saturday for a wedding.. ggrrrr), but ill be attending all of the sessions and the gala night. keen to know how much beer will be included..
> 
> Cheers



If 2010 is anything to go by, you certainly won't be left thirsty. First beer off the rank was Pocket Beers' 10% Double Mechelen Brown at about 9:30 on the first morning of the conference :beerbang: 

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## manticle (5/7/12)

Thirsty Boy said:


> It are a top night indeed.. come along and watch my club make all the others look like a pack of cub-scouts with a lemonade stand (again)



The first rule of ICB is no-one talks about ICB.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/7/12)

I've got a golden ticket!


----------



## Rob S (5/7/12)

Oh yeah, tickets bought.


----------



## probablynathan (5/7/12)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I've got a golden ticket!



Me too. :beer:


----------



## tallie (5/7/12)

Oops! From the terms & conditions (emphasis added):


> 1. In these terms the following terms have the meanings set out below:
> a. Registrant means a person who has registered to attend the Australian National Homebrewing
> Conference *2013* (ANHC3).
> b. ANHC means Australian National Homebrewing Conference Pty Ltd.
> ...



Might want to fix those dates  

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Fourstar (5/7/12)

I just put my $380 on the table. Looking forward to my second ANHC. :beerbang: 

I wonder if my beer palate will be exhausted as i'll be coming back only a week and a half beforehand from a 4 week whirlwind tour of the west coast USA. B)


----------



## DUANNE (5/7/12)

how long does the early bird special run for?


----------



## fcmcg (5/7/12)

President JOhn and myself from Westgate , thus far...with the full Monty program !


----------



## reVoxAHB (5/7/12)

tallie said:


> Oops! From the terms & conditions (emphasis added):
> 
> Might want to fix those dates
> 
> ...



Done. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## samward (5/7/12)

Got my tickets 

Given I'm coming from over the nullarbor, can anyone recommend where to stay??


Cheers
Sam


----------



## browndog (5/7/12)

> It are a top night indeed.. come along and watch my club make all the others look like a pack of cub-scouts with a lemonade stand (again)



Not really fair when you are the local guys and bringing heaps of props that interstate clubs can't do hey Thirsty Boy. I believe it was originally a best dressed contest <_< Just saying...

-Browndog

Unfortunately I can't make it this year, Sierra Navada Beer Camp awaits


----------



## Andyd (5/7/12)

Hey everyone,

it's great to see so many people jumping in to grab those early bird tickets. They'll be available for the next 6 weeks, and we won't be extending the offer beyond that.

Like Thirsty said, I'm really impressed by the job the program committee have done to pull together an impressive line-up of presentations. You'll see the full program appear in the next couple of days after some last minute changes are incorporated.

And yes, club night has a charge attached to it this year, unlike in the past. It's still open to anyone who registers for the night (you don't need a conference ticket to come along), but this year we've given it a whole night by itself given the huge success of past club nights, and that means we needed to find a way to feed everyone at the event.

So we have arranged for a spit roast dinner to be served on the night, as well as something to keep everyone's second stomach from complaining later in the evening. Hopefully we'll keep people standing long enough to then move onto the after party, a short stumble from the venue.

I'm really looking forward to catching you all at this year's conference. We've set ourselves a real challenge by calling out "Tripel Strength", and I'm confident the conference will be everything we're boasting.

See you all in October!

Andy


----------



## g-funke (6/7/12)

BAM!

John Palmer is presenting!! 

This is going to be awesome...


----------



## Wolfman (6/7/12)

Got my ticket!


----------



## Paul H (6/7/12)

browndog said:


> Not really fair when you are the local guys and bringing heaps of props that interstate clubs can't do hey Thirsty Boy. I believe it was originally a best dressed contest <_< Just saying...
> 
> -Browndog
> 
> Unfortunately I can't make it this year, Sierra Navada Beer Camp awaits



Is that Beer camp BD or Band camp?  

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Andyd (8/7/12)

Hey Folks,

Just a heads up for anyone organizing state qualifiers for AABC this year.

As we have in the past we're still supporting the best and brightest homebrewers in the country by offering a free Alpha Amylase package to the Champion Brewer in each state qualifier.

Just get in touch and we'll organize details.

As in the past, the fine print is that the competition must have a minimum of 10 distinct brewers entering to qualify for this, but that shouldn't pose a problem in most cases.

Good luck everyone!

May your brews be good brews...

Andy


----------



## Cortez The Killer (10/7/12)

Hi Andy

I can't seem to find the venue details on the website - looking at sorting out accommodation etc

Also in terms of conference days the dates listed are 25-27 October but I can only find reference to the Friday and Saturday in terms of what's on

Is there anything happening on the 25th (Thursday)? 

Cheers


----------



## raven19 (10/7/12)

@Cortez - I sent a similar PM to Thirsty Boy, also looking at accomodation options within stumbling distance from venue. :chug:


----------



## Rob S (10/7/12)

It's at the Ingliss Institute.

We booked at the George Powlett, it was the cheapest without looking too dodgy. 3.5km away.


----------



## DU99 (10/7/12)

Its at William Angliss in melbourne CBD.Trams pass the door and railway station is handy also.Try booking.com might give you some ideas on where to stay.


----------



## Rob S (10/7/12)

DU99 said:


> Its at William Angliss



^^
That one too.


----------



## Andyd (10/7/12)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for that - I'd received a call out from G&G too that people were asking the same question. Bugger of an oversight, so sorry.

Just by way of confirmation, everyone's been right - the main guts of the conference will be at the William Angliss Conference Centre.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/7/12)

Andy, a question a few others may wish (or may have) to pose .. is there provision for people to attend only on Saturday - the day time sessions and the Saturday night? I can't make it to Melbourne until saturday morning ..... is there a one day ticket?


----------



## barls (10/7/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Andy, a question a few others may wish (or may have) to pose .. is there provision for people to attend only on Saturday - the day time sessions and the Saturday night? I can't make it to Melbourne until saturday morning ..... is there a one day ticket?


you bringing infected beer again fatz


----------



## Florian (10/7/12)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Also in terms of conference days the dates listed are 25-27 October but I can only find reference to the Friday and Saturday in terms of what's on
> 
> Is there anything happening on the 25th (Thursday)?
> 
> Cheers



I'd like to know this as well, what's happening on Thursday?


----------



## Andyd (10/7/12)

FGZ - Unfortunately the committee has opted to stay out of the Saturday only area, worried that people might want to go to both days but miss out because the capacity of the two days is the same (i.e. we'd have empty seats on the Friday). I'll rais it at the meeting next week for you.


Those asking about Thursday, there are two functions on: 

1) Judging of AABC (in the morning)
2) The are two welcome functions on Thursday, one in the afternoon and one in the evening. The details are still under wraps, but should become available in the next week. 

Andy


----------



## DJR (10/7/12)

DU99 said:


> Its at William Angliss in melbourne CBD.Trams pass the door and railway station is handy also.Try booking.com might give you some ideas on where to stay.



The Harbourview Apartments are real close, the Sophia Hotel does accomodation as well


----------



## Rob S (10/7/12)

Ok so tickets only for Friday and Saturday sessions, but anyone can come to the Thursday functions??


----------



## Andyd (10/7/12)

Rob S said:


> Ok so tickets only for Friday and Saturday sessions, but anyone can come to the Thursday functions??



Both are open house, but conference delegates will gain free entry for both events...

Andy


----------



## bonj (16/7/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Like a lot, yep, was looking forward to going to Perth (haven't been there yet).
> 
> That said, without crawling too far up Andy's arse, ANHC 2008 & 2010 were brilliantly run events and you know that if he says 2012 will be better, you can believe it. Sadly for everyone, I will be there again in 2012.
> 
> Where's Bonj when we need him .. how many sleeps to go Bonj?


What have I been doing? Shirking my duties it seems!


----------



## raven19 (16/7/12)

Re: Accomodation and Interstate travellers

Noting we brewers enjoy being frugal, I note nearby backpackers have reasonable rates around $50 per person per night in share rooms 4, 6, 8 etc dorms.

Whom here is keen to book similar accomodation? I ask as I would rather dorm with fellow brewers than total random strangers... plus I have met a few of you good people already (Fatz, BribieG, etc)

Thoughts?


----------



## Mike L'Itorus (16/7/12)

raven19 said:


> Thoughts?



My thought is that the correct usage is 'Who' rather than 'Whom'. Just sayin'.


----------



## barls (16/7/12)

im sorry you met fatz. on behalf of isb we dont know him :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/7/12)

barls said:


> im sorry you met fatz. on behalf of isb we dont know him :lol: :lol: :lol:




Keep that up Barls and I may become an ACT brewer again for state titles !

Twice now I've stayed at the Backpackers Lodge down from The Angliss building. Get a room with a toilet! It's not the snoring that bothered us - Jayse talked in his sleep and Wolfie's uncle had a flatuence problem. I'd recommend the rooms there - you don't get much time (or sleep) in the room at an ANHC, its more a safe place to store gear.

I may only be in town for the Club Night this year (got a Friday night wedding .. no not mine) to attend, so if a share room comes up, I'm game.


----------



## Snow (17/7/12)

DJR said:


> The Harbourview Apartments are real close, the Sophia Hotel does accomodation as well



a few of us BABBs guys are staying at the Best Western Atlantis just around the corner from the venue. With 3 in a family room, it works out at about $75 per night/person. Ok for a 4 star hotel.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## bonj (17/7/12)

Snow said:


> a few of us BABBs guys are staying at the Best Western Atlantis just around the corner from the venue. With 3 in a family room, it works out at about $75 per night/person. Ok for a 4 star hotel.
> 
> Cheers - Snow


Who's going from BABBs this year, Snow?


----------



## barls (18/7/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Keep that up Barls and I may become an ACT brewer again for state titles !


please dont destroy their chances by doing that, mate.


on a serious note, with the smash beers. does it count if the malt starts off as a single type and is modified by me. say pilsner modified to be come smoke malt or something similar then added back to a pilsner base.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (18/7/12)

barls said:


> please dont destroy their chances by doing that, mate.
> 
> 
> on a serious note, with the smash beers. does it count if the malt starts off as a single type and is modified by me. say pilsner modified to be come smoke malt or something similar then added back to a pilsner base.



not unless you can do it in the mash tun....

keep it simple & take the sysmash philosophy at face value.

You _could_ very lightly smoke all your malt to achieve the same effect though, plus remember the object is that its a collaborative brew for your club more than an individual effort.


----------



## jayahhdee (26/7/12)

Just purchased my ticket for Friday and Saturday sessions only, being SWMBO's B'day on the Saturday thats all I will get away with.

Looking forward to learning from some great brewers.


----------



## WarmBeer (2/8/12)

A question about the Beginner Packages.

The site claims the "Beginner Experience" package gets you:
Access to the introductory sessions held for beginners on Saturday along with access to the Gala Awards dinner on Friday night and Club Night on Saturday night.​Does this include all sessions on the Saturday, or is it a cut-down program? 

This seems like an ideal option for me, not only is it cheaper, I also don't have to take an additional (unpaid) day off work.


----------



## Snow (2/8/12)

Bonj said:


> Who's going from BABBs this year, Snow?


Sorry mate - just saw your post  

Kris is going. I think Mark, Dave, and a bunch og other guys whos names I don't know. A fair contingent, anyways.

What about you?

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## NickB (2/8/12)

Wish I could go... not looking likely though *sigh*


----------



## bonj (2/8/12)

Snow said:


> Sorry mate - just saw your post
> 
> Kris is going. I think Mark, Dave, and a bunch og other guys whos names I don't know. A fair contingent, anyways.
> 
> ...


I was very seriously considering it, but decided not to this time.


----------



## NickB (2/8/12)

You decided, Ben?






h34r:


----------



## bonj (2/8/12)

NickB said:


> You decided, Ben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:
Actually, yes. SWMBO was pretty well going out of her way to make it happen, but I decided to do other things with the money.... ever shifting priorities...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (2/8/12)

WarmBeer said:


> A question about the Beginner Packages.
> 
> The site claims the "Beginner Experience" package gets you:
> Access to the introductory sessions held for beginners on Saturday along with access to the Gala Awards dinner on Friday night and Club Night on Saturday night.​Does this include all sessions on the Saturday, or is it a cut-down program?
> ...



Its a separate program specifically for brewers closer to the start (in time and/or technique) of their brewing career. Not everyone is a long time AG brewer who wants to roll around in the intricacies of mash bio-chemistry - some people just need to know how to take the next step to improve their beer.

Keep an eye out on the ANHC site, more details about the beginners program are on the way, you'll see what I mean.

It doesn't however include access to the main program sessions.

TB


----------



## bullsneck (2/8/12)

Just got Club Night tickets! Looking forward to it!


----------



## raven19 (3/8/12)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I've got a golden ticket!



Ditto, just paid. Woot.


----------



## fraser_john (3/8/12)

Won't be buying tickets until their site processes credit card transactions over HTTPS............otherwise it is sending credit card data unencrypted over the wire.


----------



## reVoxAHB (3/8/12)

fraser_john said:


> Won't be buying tickets until their site processes credit card transactions over HTTPS............otherwise it is sending credit card data unencrypted over the wire.



The site definitely processes CC over SSL/HTTPS
https://www.anhc.com.au/index.php/2012/buy-...ference-tickets

What browser are you using, version and o/s? Even if you try to enter a non-encrypted address/ http: eg http://www.anhc.com.au/index.php/2012/buy-conference-tickets you're not able to do so; page resolves to https://

reVox

edit: see attached




Cheers


----------



## fraser_john (3/8/12)

reVox said:


> The site definitely processes CC over SSL/HTTPS
> https://www.anhc.com.au/index.php/2012/buy-...ference-tickets
> 
> What browser are you using, version and o/s? Even if you try to enter a non-encrypted address/ http: eg http://www.anhc.com.au/index.php/2012/buy-conference-tickets you're not able to do so; page resolves to https://
> ...



Yeah, my bad, misinterpreted the message as delivered by Firefox. Apologies.


----------



## fraser_john (3/8/12)

Bought ticket and have room at Flagstaff as well for myself and another Corio Bay Brewer...

Whooo hooooo


----------



## reVoxAHB (3/8/12)

fraser_john said:


> Bought ticket and have room at Flagstaff as well for myself and another Corio Bay Brewer...
> 
> Whooo hooooo



Excellent!


----------



## Florian (3/8/12)

Just had a quick look at the program and noticed that there are heaps of overlapping sessions in 2 different locations.

Does that basically mean that we have to decide which sessions to attend, change back and forth between rooms and miss sessions in the other rooms?

Or is one room dedicated to the beginner sessions? (Doesn't look it)


----------



## Quintrex (3/8/12)

Florian said:


> Just had a quick look at the program and noticed that there are heaps of overlapping sessions in 2 different locations.
> 
> Does that basically mean that we have to decide which sessions to attend, change back and forth between rooms and miss sessions in the other rooms?
> 
> Or is one room dedicated to the beginner sessions? (Doesn't look it)



This year in order to cram more goodness into the conference in the days that we have, we will be running some special interest sessions in parallel and yes, you'll have to make some tough choices  but we think it's worth us being able to accommodate more speakers than we have previously.

Hopefully we can video it all again, so if you miss one and really want to see it....


Cheers,

Q


----------



## Andyd (6/8/12)

G'day all,

I hate teasers, but keep your eyes peeled for an exciting announcement from the conference in the next week... 

Also, don't forget that the EB pricing for tickets will end on the 17th of this month, so you have a little under two weeks to take advantage of the discounts.

Also, I'm trying to pull together an accommodation list for anyone who doesn't know the area, along with a few notes on what to expect. Should have that ready for you by the end of the week.

May your brews be good brews,

Andy


----------



## DUANNE (10/8/12)

just paid for my ticket! what happens now do they get sent out in the mail?


----------



## jayahhdee (14/8/12)

Wow, free Braumeister

Now tell me thats not a good reason to attend, better odds than lotto.


----------



## Andyd (14/8/12)

Worth noting that I got the date wrong above - Early Bird tickets close at 5pm on the 16th.

I'm hoping that these tickets will be mailed out prior to the event, but worst case they will be available in your registration packs here in Melbourne.

Andy


----------



## GalBrew (14/8/12)

Any word on what the program will be for the beginner Sat sessions?


----------



## fraser_john (14/8/12)

jayahhdee said:


> Wow, free Braumeister
> 
> Now tell me thats not a good reason to attend, better odds than lotto.



Whoo hoooo, hop that 3 tickets for Early Bird Package buyers includes Club Night tickets


----------



## Andyd (14/8/12)

AdamFromWH said:


> Any word on what the program will be for the beginner Sat sessions?



All but two presenters have confirmed, so hopefully in the next week...

Andy


----------



## brendo (14/8/12)

Locked and loaded for the full package :0)


----------



## Andyd (15/8/12)

*The Early Bird has one foot out of the coop!*​

One last call out to everyone that the Early Bird rate for the conference finishes at 5pm tomorrow night. Don't forget that early bird packages give you access to the elusive third Stainless Ticket that could see you walk out of the conference with a brand new 20L Braumeister...




could turn into... 



Click here for more details...


Andy


----------



## reVoxAHB (16/8/12)

bump. 

1 hour left to buy early bird conference tickets!!!
http://tinyurl.com/8k2xt4a


----------



## raven19 (30/8/12)

Andyd said:


> Also, I'm trying to pull together an accommodation list for anyone who doesn't know the area, along with a few notes on what to expect. Should have that ready for you by the end of the week.



How is this list going Andy? A few of us are keen to see your suggestions I am sure. Cheers.


----------



## Andyd (30/8/12)

Yeah, just been asked by a couple of others. Will get it out by the end of the week (tomorrow night... Geez, where is all the time going?)

Andy


----------



## raven19 (31/8/12)

Its all sneaking up might fast that is for sure!!!!!


----------



## Andyd (31/8/12)

raven19 said:


> Its all sneaking up might fast that is for sure!!!!!


I'm still on the case for tonight... just need to get home first...,)


----------



## raven19 (4/9/12)

51 days to go. Bump again on accomodation Andy please. Sorry to hassle you!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/9/12)

raven19 said:


> 51 days to go. Bump again on accomodation Andy please. Sorry to hassle you!




Anyone booking a cheap bed options at the local backpackers hostel? We've done it the past two conferences.

If so, I wouldn't mind getting a bed for the Saturday night only - can only make Club Night this year so looking for somewhere to stay the night.


----------



## winkle (4/9/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Anyone booking a cheap bed options at the local backpackers hostel? We've done it the past two conferences.
> 
> If so, I wouldn't mind getting a bed for the Saturday night only - can only make Club Night this year so looking for somewhere to stay the night.


Cheap?
View attachment 56901


----------



## Jay Cee (4/9/12)

Love the Chocolate Factory themed Stainless Ticket


----------



## mxd (4/9/12)

raven19 said:


> 51 days to go. Bump again on accomodation Andy please. Sorry to hassle you!




could try

http://www.angliss.edu.au/Accommodation

http://www.mintrac.com.au/files/newsletter...20of%20TAFE.pdf


----------



## Harry Volting (4/9/12)

I've just booked a crew into the Atlantis after a bit of homework.
Nice and close. Reasonably priced. Pool to clear the head.
Best price to be had by ringing them direct and asking them to beat their best web based deal.
Harry.


----------



## Andyd (5/9/12)

Hey folks,

I'm close to getting a discounted rate on a few of the Acorr hotels in town, but if anyone is interested in dorm style accommodation, I can secure around 20 beds at the Nomads backpackers in Melbourne for $33 a night.

First in best dressed - contact me via PM and I'll add you to the list.

Andy


----------



## Andyd (5/9/12)

Harry Volting said:


> I've just booked a crew into the Atlantis after a bit of homework.
> Nice and close. Reasonably priced. Pool to clear the head.
> Best price to be had by ringing them direct and asking them to beat their best web based deal.
> Harry.



Sorry Harry - didn't come through for you... Hit me up for a good beer at one of the after parties...

Andy


----------



## Harry Volting (5/9/12)

All good mate.
Harry.


----------



## Andyd (12/9/12)

Folks,

I've had a reply from the Novatel on Collins in Melbourne that they will extend a 10% discount to conference delegates, so if you're still looking for a place to stay and the Novatel suits, this might help...

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## DU99 (12/9/12)

also try booking.com ,need it now ,wotif.


----------



## yeungnut (26/9/12)

For all of those lucky ones going to ANHC next month there is a discount on offer to the Microbrewery Showcase.
There is also a Hair of The Dog Breakie on the Sunday at Beerdeluxe. 

Check it out here.

http://www.anhc.com.au/index.php/events/micro-showcase


Cheers


----------



## Quintrex (6/10/12)

Hi All,

Just a heads up, if your club is planning to dominate on club night (vying for titles of Best themed Club and the club with the best beer) or just set-up shop and have a good time please make sure your club gets their details into us. Details on the following web-site.

https://www.anhc.com.au/index.php/events/club-night

Just to answer a few common questions, we will provide gas bottles for any clubs attending and will provide Ice for your club if you request it. We also have a number of 100 L tubs for the ice/kegs.

email [email protected] with any questions.

Also a reminder that there are a selection of great prizes to be awarded to the best themed club, best overall club (beer), best individual costume and various beer prizes on the night. 

Hope to see you all there, cheers,

Q


----------



## fraser_john (6/10/12)

Quintrex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a heads up, if your club is planning to dominate on club night (vying for titles of Best themed Club and the club with the best beer) or just set-up shop and have a good time please make sure your club gets their details into us. Details on the following web-site.
> 
> ...



Just sent some details, any indication of when tickets are to arrive? I have my receipt from months ago, but no sign of ticket, or is the receipt the ticket?


----------



## Quintrex (6/10/12)

fraser_john said:


> Just sent some details, any indication of when tickets are to arrive? I have my receipt from months ago, but no sign of ticket, or is the receipt the ticket?




Thanks for that, I have received your email. I believe in your email receipt, it says something along the lines of "This email is confirmation of your puchase of 1 ticket(s) and your transaction number is XXXXXXXXXXXXX. Please quote this transaction number should you have any further queries."

What is most important is that as long as you received a receipt you should be in the system and thus your name will be on the door and your lanyard will be available at the conference.

Feel free to email [email protected] if you have any queries about this though.

Cheers,

Q


----------



## fraser_john (6/10/12)

Quintrex said:


> <snip>
> 
> "This email is confirmation of your puchase of 1 ticket(s) and your transaction number is XXXXXXXXXXXXX. Please quote this transaction number should you have any further queries."​


Yup got that!



Quintrex said:


> What is most important is that as long as you received a receipt you should be in the system and thus your name will be on the door and your lanyard will be available at the conference.​


That is what I suspected, but just wanted to clarify! Good update, thanks.


----------



## raven19 (8/10/12)

Quintrex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a heads up, if your club is planning to dominate on club night (vying for titles of Best themed Club and the club with the best beer) or just set-up shop and have a good time please make sure your club gets their details into us. Details on the following web-site.



Email sent earlier today mate for SABC table - looking forward to meeting you and many other AHBers in under 3 weeks time!


----------



## Andyd (8/10/12)

raven19 said:


> Email sent earlier today mate for SABC table - looking forward to meeting you and many other AHBers in under 3 weeks time!



Re:tickets... Q is right, accreditations will be available for pick up at the event.

We had been hoping to send out "stainless tickets" to everyone, but I have hit a snag with the printing... Hoping to resolve that this week and still make a mail out date that will work.

Andy


----------



## raven19 (8/10/12)

Brewing a hoppy english bitter tomorrow early, which will be on tap at club night (if all goes to plan!)


----------



## Florian (16/10/12)

Are the Gala Dinner and Food and Beer pairing Dinner two separate events?

The seating preference requests on the 'update your details' form would suggest so, but in the program it seems to be one event on Friday night...


----------



## Quintrex (17/10/12)

Florian said:


> Are the Gala Dinner and Food and Beer pairing Dinner two separate events?
> 
> The seating preference requests on the 'update your details' form would suggest so, but in the program it seems to be one event on Friday night...




One event. It's probably just an oversight in which we've used an old form from the previous conference.


----------



## mxd (17/10/12)

just to help with my confusion 

I have organised 2 days of work, but it appears the conference starts friday 26th not thursday 25th, is this just a website issue or is it only 2 days and 2 nights ?

thanks


----------



## reVoxAHB (17/10/12)

mxd said:


> just to help with my confusion
> 
> I have organised 2 days of work, but it appears the conference starts friday 26th not thursday 25th, is this just a website issue or is it only 2 days and 2 nights ?
> 
> thanks



The 25th is inclusive of Industry Day http://www.anhc.com.au/index.php/events/industry-day
26th is first day of the main conference eg what you read in the program: http://www.anhc.com.au/index.php/2012/program
concluding 27th. 

The food pairing dinner and gala dinner is one event in the same.


----------



## barls (17/10/12)

when will we be able to drop kegs off for club night?


----------



## mxd (17/10/12)

reVox said:


> The 25th is inclusive of Industry Day http://www.anhc.com.au/index.php/events/industry-day
> 26th is first day of the main conference eg what you read in the program: http://www.anhc.com.au/index.php/2012/program
> concluding 27th.
> 
> The food pairing dinner and gala dinner is one event in the same.




thanks, maybe I should buy that ticket as well 

I've booked a room for the night so I can start the conference off at fed square, yum.


----------



## Quintrex (17/10/12)

barls said:


> when will we be able to drop kegs off for club night?



I've written the next email out to clubs which will have information regarding droppoff times, just waiting on confirmation from the logistics guys as to when they can be down there.
_
Tentatively_ the times proposed are Thursday Evening...(hopefully) Friday (mid-day) and Saturday ~5.15 ish.

Hoping to confirm this at the Committee meeting tonight and get this sent out ASAP.


----------



## barls (17/10/12)

cool looking forward to getting down there


----------



## digger (17/10/12)

Looking forward to this, all of my mates seem to have backed out so chances are I'll lob up on someones table. Should be a good couple of days.


----------



## mxd (17/10/12)

I just asked to go on the single ladies table.


----------



## Quintrex (17/10/12)

mxd said:


> I just asked to go on the single ladies table.



LoL..... good luck finding one of them


----------



## Andyd (19/10/12)

*ANHC Update...*​
Only 6 sleeps to go to ANHC 2013, and we're really excited... a few important updates for everyone...

*Hair of the Dog Breakfast Cancelled*

Unfortunately, due to low ticket sales, the Hair of the Dog Breakfast has had to be cancelled. We have tried to contact all ticket holders for the event personally, and refunds for those who have paid are in progress as I type. If you have any questions or concerns about this please feel free to PM me.

*Gala Dinner Ticket Sales Closing*

We will be closing off ticket sales for the Gala Dinner in the next 30-60 minutes, so if you haven't already bought tickets please jump in and get that sorted out. We cannot take additional numbers after that time.

*Volunteers*

If you are in Melbourne over the conference but haven't been able to scratch up the funds to attend, you might be interested in volunteering at the event. We are looking for about 12 people to help us shift beer around, serve beer at the sensory sessions, and move furniture around. We'll look after you by feeding you during the sessions and letting you get into some of the sessions when we have a slow time, and we'll give you a pass to club night. So contact us on [email protected] and leave your name, contact phone number and when you might be available to help out.

First in best dressed.

Looking forward to sharing a beer with you all!

May your brews be good brews,

Andy


----------



## Andyd (19/10/12)

Sorry folks, One more thing.....

*Bring a mate...*

Afraid you're going to be lonely at the conference? Fat chance! BUT, if you can't stand the idea of leaving mates behind whille being forced to endure hour upon hour of the world's best brewer chatter (while you sit back with beer in hand) we have a solution: Get them to come along!

That's right, invite your mates along. And if the idea of their company on the day isn't enough, let's entice:

When your mate buys their ticket online, tell them to put your name into the dietary requirement field at checkout. If they are selected from a draw, they'll pick up a $100 voucher from Keg King... and YOU score a brand new Keg King Kegerator!

Convince your friends to come along NOW!

* This is a promotional offer, and applies only to tickets purchased between October 18, 2012 and October 25th, 2012. Promotion applies to Full Conference, Sessions Only Beginners Sessions, Beginners Experience package. The draw will be conducted at the closing session of the conference on the 27th October 2017. Winners drawn will be notified by email in the event they are not present. No redraw will take place, and no correspondence will be entered into after the drawn regarding this competition. The draw will consist of the names of all qualifying ticket purchasers, and the winner will receive a $100 Keg King voucher. The mate who referred the winner will receive a new kegerator from Keg King.


----------



## raven19 (22/10/12)

Getting excited!

Only 2 more sleeps till we arrive in Melb... B)


----------



## Snow (22/10/12)

Only one more sleep for me - I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep the night before I go  :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers - Snow.



raven19 said:


> Getting excited!
> 
> Only 2 more sleeps till we arrive in Melb... B)


----------



## Harry Volting (22/10/12)

So Jetstar called me yesterday to inform me that the flight back to Newcastle that we've had booked for the last 4 months has been cancelled.
They can get us on a flight on Saturday (as if) or we could opt for a later flight on Monday afternoon.
Being the 'head of research' I made an executive decision and booked the crew on the Monday flight.
I'm also the 'social co-ordinator' so I'm looking for advice on the best breweries and restaurants to carry out my research close to the CBD.
Any suggestions fellas?

Harry.


----------



## Wolfman (22/10/12)

If some of you guys are going to be in town on Wednesday night might I suggest the $6 pint night: http://dejavubar.com.au/


----------



## Harry Volting (22/10/12)

Bugger. We fly in on Thursday morning.
Thanks anyway mate.
Harry


----------



## manticle (22/10/12)

Harry Volting said:


> ht on Saturday (as if) or we could opt for a later flight on Monday afternoon.
> Being the 'head of research' I made an executive decision and booked the crew on the Monday flight.
> I'm also the 'social co-ordinator' so I'm looking for advice on the best breweries and restaurants to carry out my research close to the CBD.
> Any suggestions fellas?
> ...



If you've got money to spare, the press club has renowned food (only ever eaten the $10 lunch special souvlaki myself so going on reputation only) and a great beer list: City, Flinders street.

City:

Cheaper, decent pub grub and beer - Mrs Parmas (all aussie micro beers, good parmas)
De ja vu has good beer, tried the food once and wasn't impressed, still worth a visit.
Penny Blue - great beer, good staff, don't think they do food.
Beer deluxe - fantastic beer range, think the food is reasonable
Belgian Beer cafe (southbank) - food is average (fill you up, taste OK, won't make you sick but nothing to write home about), beer list is decent. There's also another Belgian beer cafe on St Kilda Rd, towards Prahran. Not eaten there but I reckon they look after their lines a bit better there.


Near city: Great Northern - bit further out (North Carlton) decent tap list, bottled beer and good pub grub
Bar Fred (also North carlton) - cheap great pizzas, great bottled range
Cookie - Yuppie central, way too noisy for me and not somewhere I like to go but good food and good beer list.
Little Creatures dining hall on Brunswick street in Fitzroy. Ate there ages ago and from memory all was good.
Alehouse project: Lygon street , Brunswick (not eaten there)
Temple Brewing Brunswick: A favourite. Not eaten there since they changed chefs but always liked the food, love the beers and the owners are really great people. Not open Monday or Tuesday.


Not tried: Josie Bones
Atticus Finch


----------



## JDW81 (22/10/12)

manticle said:


> If you've got money to spare, the press club has renowned food (only ever eaten the $10 lunch special souvlaki myself so going on reputation only) and a great beer list: City, Flinders street.



Press Club always gets a good write up but I (and Mrs JD) were pretty unimpressed with it, thought it was way over priced for what the food was. I thought Hellenic Republic was the same. Save your money and head somewhere else. 

My current Favourite is the Grossi Cellar Bar on Bourke st. (not so much a booze bar, but a pasta bar). Lots of hand made pasta by Guy Grossi and his team. Great food and service at a very reasonable price. http://www.grossiflorentino.com/grossi-flo...cellar-bar.aspx

Ginger boy in Chinatown is also worth a trip. Bit more exxy, but a really cool twist on asian street food.


----------



## Harry Volting (22/10/12)

Thanks fellas, we'll try as many as we can.
Harry,


----------



## Hoppy Mad (23/10/12)

Hi Andy,

We are driving down to MEL tomorrow and need some info about what to do with the kegs we are bringing for club night.

Where and when do we drop them off? Is there a person we need to contact?

Any info would be great.

See you there.

Brendan.


----------



## Andyd (23/10/12)

Brendan,

Drop off tomorrow is between 3pm and 4.30 at the William Angliss loading bay. I'll PM my mobile number to you so you can get in touch when you arrive.

HAve a safe trip, and will catch you down here for a beer...

Andy


----------



## Wolfman (23/10/12)

When will tickets etc be posted out Andy?


----------



## jayahhdee (23/10/12)

I'd assumsed that having not recieved them yet, everytinhg would be collected on the day instead of being posted out this late.


----------



## Andyd (23/10/12)

Yep - all hell broke loose in the mailing department, so we're just doing the same as last conference.

Accreditation will be available for pick-up from DeJa Vu bar on Little Lonsdale St from around 7.30pm. We're having pre-conference drinks there, and everyone wearing an accreditation will get a discount on beers...

Also, here's some info for Club Night, in case people didn't get the mailout...

*Equipment Drop-Off Times*
For those dropping equipment off prior to club night, there is a loading bay directly behind the conference venue, Check the google map below for the location.
https://maps.google.com.au/maps?q=william+a...&authuser=0

Drop-Off to the loading bay will be available on Wednesday 3-4.30 pm, Thursday 6.00-6.30 pm, Friday 12.30 PM or Saturday 5.15-5.45. 

*Club-Night Setup*

Setup of your area at club night at 6.45 pm. 

Pack-up from club-night will occur at 12-12.30 am


*Equipment Pick-up*
If possible, we would like all club night equipment removed from William Angliss directly after Club-Night, (tough ask, I know). Otherwise, we'll need you to help us move your stuff down to the loading bay ready for pickup Sunday morning. Pick-up has to occur between 8.30-9.30 am. Unfortunately we have to be out of the venue, due to another booking. Those who are couriering their goods back, can organize courier pickup from a location yet to be confirmed. Please note this is not an option for melbourne clubs. If I have to get up early on Sunday, you can too .

*Equipment*

I think I have everyone's equipment requirements in. We ask that most clubs provide their own Reg and gas disconnects and serving gear unless you have organized otherwise with me. 


*Club Night/Conference Volunteers*

We are also in need of some volunteers to help out for the entire conference and also a few extra's to help out with just club night. However we need to hear from you ASAP.... 

Volunteers for Club Night set-up will be expected to help pack-up the conference seating and help set-up for club night but then will get to enjoy most of club night until we will need their help once again to pack up at the end of the night. Volunteers for the club night can register their interest by emailing [email protected]

FYI I was a volunteer at ANHC 1 (being a poor Uni Student and all) and it was a pretty good experience, you have to help out a fair bit, but you get to catch a decent amount of the sessions. So if there is anyone you think would be free and physically able to help out on the 25th-27th Oct, tell them to register their interest ASAP at [email protected]


----------



## barls (24/10/12)

Any chance of a bit later on the drop off today. Driving down now and looking like we will be there around 5.


----------



## Rob S (24/10/12)

Harry Volting said:


> So Jetstar called me yesterday to inform me that the flight back to Newcastle that we've had booked for the last 4 months has been cancelled.
> They can get us on a flight on Saturday (as if) or we could opt for a later flight on Monday afternoon.
> Being the 'head of research' I made an executive decision and booked the crew on the Monday flight.
> I'm also the 'social co-ordinator' so I'm looking for advice on the best breweries and restaurants to carry out my research close to the CBD.
> ...



We're leaving Sunday morning back to muswellbrook and have potentially 5 spare seats in our wagon. After China town yum cha breakfast.

Don't know if this helps but the offer is there.

Can anyone tell me where the meet up is for thursday night drinks? I got an email but can't access it.


----------



## Wolfman (24/10/12)

Andyd said:


> Yep - all hell broke loose in the mailing department, so we're just doing the same as last conference.
> 
> Accreditation will be available for pick-up from DeJa Vu bar on Little Lonsdale St from around 7.30pm. We're having pre-conference drinks there, and everyone wearing an accreditation will get a discount on beers...


So is this 07:30pm *Thursday* for pre-conference drinks and accreditation?

Feeling abit in the dark. h34r:


----------



## Cortez The Killer (25/10/12)

That's the word on the street. 

525 little Lonsdale st - deja vu bar

Tonight @ 7.30

Cheers


----------



## Andyd (25/10/12)

Cortez The Killer said:


> That's the word on the street.
> 
> 525 little Lonsdale st - deja vu bar
> 
> ...




Sorry guys, there has been a comms breakdown...

7.30 at De Ja Vu... hope to see you all there!

Andy


----------



## Rob S (25/10/12)

Can someone explain...

Last presentation in at 5.00pm and the gala dinner startscat 6.00pm at another venue.

Is the gala dinner a dress up affair? 

Will we have time to get ready and get there?


----------



## fcmcg (25/10/12)

Rob S said:


> Can someone explain...
> 
> Last presentation in at 5.00pm and the gala dinner startscat 6.00pm at another venue.
> 
> ...


Last ANHC , there was about an hour to get to the galah dinner....
Some attendees simply wore what they had on at the conference...I took a collared shirt to add to my jeans and casual shoes....oh and had a can of deoderant to freshen up lol 
We are really there for the food , beer and awards...not sure anyone is that snobby as to suggest you need to really dress up for it... IMHO....
See you tomorrow , people !!!
Beervana awaits us...
Ferg


----------



## Rob S (25/10/12)

Hahaha my wife bought a new dress & is getting her hair done at 3.

She literally took gala to mean gala.

Oh well, at least I'll be the luckiest guy in the room.


----------



## Quintrex (25/10/12)

The first beer and course is served at 6.30 sharp, so if you can get there by 6.15 that'd be great. We will try and wrap it up the session as quick as possible so that people have some time to duck off and get changed. But yeah, bring a collared shirt and some deodorant if you think you won't be able to make it in time


----------



## Ross (26/10/12)

Congratulations to QLD brewers. 2012 champions. Also champion beer!!!


----------



## RdeVjun (27/10/12)

Ross said:


> Congratulations to QLD brewers. 2012 champions. Also champion beer!!!


 :beerbang: 

Dave can finally get his own wedding dress, no longer the bride's maid!!


----------



## Ross (27/10/12)

RdeVjun said:


> :beerbang:
> 
> Dave can finally get his own wedding dress, no longer the bride's maid!!



Still the bridesmaid. Runner up best beer & runner up champion brewer


----------



## NickB (27/10/12)

So... Who is the lucky winner then?


----------



## RdeVjun (27/10/12)

Shit, my abbreviated info has been misconstrued! Sorry Dave, but great job nonetheless.  
NFI Nick, guess we'll have to await the PDF.


----------



## NickB (27/10/12)

Thought as much, but highly doubt anyone will be in a condition to hit the upload button tonight... Or even in the morning....


----------



## brettprevans (27/10/12)

Well done qld.

See u blokes at club night


----------



## Snow (27/10/12)

NickB said:


> So... Who is the lucky winner then?


Just alive this morning.

David Colville from Qld is the champion beer winner.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## barls (27/10/12)

Champion brewer was Michael Wallace from nsw


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (27/10/12)

Snow said:


> Just alive this morning.
> 
> David Colville from Qld is the champion beer winner.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Holy shit, that is me. What news to wake up to!
Can't wait to find out which beer it was.


----------



## DU99 (27/10/12)

Bit confused


----------



## WarmBeer (27/10/12)

Rock on Club Night!


----------



## fcmcg (27/10/12)

DU99 said:


> Bit confused


Which bit are you confused about ?


----------



## geoffd (27/10/12)

Well done Banana Benders...now banana mashers.

I guess all the suspense is gone out of the Gala Awards Dinner, might as well just post the full results now & forget the presentation.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (27/10/12)

Father Jack said:


> Well done Banana Benders...now banana mashers.
> 
> I guess all the suspense is gone out of the Gala Awards Dinner, might as well just post the full results now & forget the presentation.


Gala was last night Irish..


----------



## geoffd (27/10/12)

these drugs are good I tells ya

thanks & apologies.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (27/10/12)

Father Jack said:


> these drugs are good I tells ya
> 
> thanks & apologies.


Can you bring some tonight I'm knackered...


----------



## DU99 (27/10/12)

:icon_offtopic: worked it out ferg..champion beer and champion brewer


----------



## manticle (27/10/12)

If it were referred to in the thread as Champion Brewer and Beer of Show it would be clearer. Got a bit confused myself before I worked it out last night. Congratulations to both.


----------



## fcmcg (28/10/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> Which bit are you confused about ?


In drunk and confused


----------



## marksfish (28/10/12)

congrats to all who worked hard to put on this great event, it was the best two days of beer and brewing info ever.


----------



## Rob S (28/10/12)

^^^ ditto, an awesome 2 days


----------



## Wolfman (28/10/12)

That was epic!


----------



## mudd (28/10/12)

Had a great nite out at club nite. Thanks for all the effort. A good range of beers on show

Gave me some inspiration for my brewing and I'll definitely get more involved in a local club. 

Cheers Mudd


----------



## Andyd (28/10/12)

mudd said:


> Had a great nite out at club nite. Thanks for all the effort. A good range of beers on show
> 
> Gave me some inspiration for my brewing and I'll definitely get more involved in a local club.
> 
> Cheers Mudd



Glad you all had a ball... We had a blast.putting it on for you all....

Mudd, Melbourne Brewers would be your closest club, so feel free to drop into the club meeting Wednesday night if you get a chance!

http://www.melbournebrewers.org

May your brews be good brews,

Andy


----------



## Andyd (28/10/12)

Andyd said:


> Glad you all had a ball... We had a blast.putting it on for you all....
> 
> mudd, Melbourne brewers would be your closest club, so feel free to drop into the club meeting Wednesday night if you get a chance!
> 
> ...



Hey, while I'm still half awake, congratulations to Mark Davies from the Northern Territory, who picked up the coveted Braumeister 20L system from the "stainless Ticket" draw... Mark was one of the first people to buy his ticket to the conference, so it just goes to show the early bird DOES get the worm...

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## barls (28/10/12)

Thanks all who voted. Still stoked that my lambic won best beer of the club night.
On the drive home ATM and just had pointed out that this is the longest I've been with out a beer since Wednesday. 
Thanks to all that organized this. I'm looking forward to next time.


----------



## Wolfman (28/10/12)

barls said:


> Thanks all who voted. Still stoked that my lambic won best beer of the club night.
> On the drive home ATM and just had pointed out that this is the longest I've been with out a beer since Wednesday.
> Thanks to all that organized this. I'm looking forward to next time.



Safe drive home mate. 

That beer was a cracker! Care to let us in on the recipe when you get home?

Thanks to all that organised.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (28/10/12)

My head hurts! But well worth it.
Great night to all involved. 
Just wish i didn't drop my dacks and flash my blue undies on stage...

The sours made me do it.
Well done Barls



@Wolfman...consider yourself reminded, and have a cracker in Nimben.


----------



## jayahhdee (28/10/12)

From a first time attendee, it was an awesome experience.

Didn't have the opportunity to attend the Gala or Club night due to non beer related stuff but I found the actual conference to be extremely valuable and I've walked away with a lot of ides about where to go with my brewing.

I will provide more detailed feedback to ANHC via but I think a feedback form should have been included in the conference packs because as great as it was I am sure there is still ways to grow and improve it.

More than anything it has really shown me that I need to get involved in a club so I can be in a situation to discuss these these things on a regular basis (online doesn't always cut it).


----------



## bullsneck (28/10/12)

T'was a good night indeed. Felt ok considering this morning.

Stoked with the amount of votes for my Brown Porter. Can't complain with a third! A few requested the recipe so here it is...

*BOAB Fuller's London Porter*
Brown Porter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.594
Total Hops (g): 58.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (째P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (째P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.2 %
Colour (SRM): 48.3 (EBC): 95.2
Bitterness (IBU): 30.2 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 65

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.019 kg Simpsons Marris Otter (71.84%)
0.729 kg Simpsons Brown Malt (13.03%)
0.482 kg Simpsons Crystal (8.62%)
0.364 kg Simpsons Chocolate Malt (6.51%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
36.0 g Fuggles Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
22.0 g Fuggles Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
4.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Chalk (Calcium Carbonate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
2.3 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Sodium Bi-Carbonate @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1.5 g Calcium Chloride @ 70 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 70 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g Sodium Bi-Carbonate @ 70 Minutes (Boil)
4.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
4.5 g BrewBrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65째C for 75 Minutes.
Fermented at 17째C with Wyeast 1968 - London ESB Ale

*Notes*
----------------
Recipe: http://www.byo.com/component/resource/arti...pride-of-london

Mash
55 for 10, 64 for 45, 72 for 15, 78 for 15

Boil
65 mins

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*



Good to see some old faces again and meet a whole lot of brewers from Vic and beyond. Bring on 2014!!


----------



## barls (28/10/12)

Wolfman said:


> Safe drive home mate.
> 
> That beer was a cracker! Care to let us in on the recipe when you get home?
> 
> Thanks to all that organised.


not a problem, im briefly home tonight but am driving out tomorrow morning to pick up the wife and child from the inlaws. so ill put it up later this week when ive gotten time to check the records for it.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (29/10/12)

photos people, post photos


----------



## Andyd (29/10/12)

jayahhdee said:


> From a first time attendee, it was an awesome experience.
> 
> Didn't have the opportunity to attend the Gala or Club night due to non beer related stuff but I found the actual conference to be extremely valuable and I've walked away with a lot of ides about where to go with my brewing.
> 
> ...



Hi jayahdee,

We run a short post conference survey each year, so once that's up and going we will shoot all the delegates an email asking for feedback.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## beer slayer (29/10/12)

To Andy the committee and all involved,

Once again a great conference.
Some fantastic speakers even better beers and great atmosphere.

A job well done

Beers
BS
:beerbang:


----------



## raven19 (29/10/12)

barls said:


> Thanks all who voted. Still stoked that my lambic won best beer of the club night.
> On the drive home ATM and just had pointed out that this is the longest I've been with out a beer since Wednesday.
> Thanks to all that organized this. I'm looking forward to next time.



Typical Barls, all talk about draining a keg on the drive home then stays dry the whole time. Poor form mate!  :lol:  

Barls Cluib Night kit beer ftw!  

Friggin awesome conference, thanks to the ANHC Committee who should be very proud of an awesome show.

Book me in for ANHC4.


----------



## WarmBeer (29/10/12)

Thirsty Boy said:


> photos people, post photos









The only photo that counts for me. On the outside I was all chillin', but inside I was squealing like a 7 year old at a 1D concert.

Plus, he said my beer was "good". He may have just been being polite, but he said it, and nobody can take that away from me.


----------



## jayahhdee (29/10/12)

Andyd said:


> Hi jayahdee,
> 
> We run a short post conference survey each year, so once that's up and going we will shoot all the delegates an email asking for feedback.
> 
> ...




Thanks for that Andy, glad to hear feedback is asked for, I'm just a fan of doing it asap while its all fresh in my head.


----------



## Ross (29/10/12)

Had a fantastic time & great to meet up with so many customers old & new...

Hope you guys liked the beer we brought down from our brewery, the Bacchus White Chocolate Pilsner....

Thanks Andy & the ANHC team, you guys just keep on improving the event....

Oh & just one more thing GO YOU QUEENSLANDERS - 2012 AABC Champions  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Paul H (29/10/12)

Qlddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Rob S (29/10/12)

Ross said:


> Hope you guys liked the beer we brought down from our brewery, the Bacchus White Chocolate Pilsner....



I loved it. Bugger that I didn't get to sample Barls' lambic but there were just soooo many beers.

I absolutely loved Brendan's Lolita strawberry Berliner Weisse. 

So many amazing beers, fantastic people to talk with and so much to learn and now to practice.

Congratulations Andy and the team for putting on a great show.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (29/10/12)

Thirsty Boy said:


> photos people, post photos




Club Pres got in the way of the photo!
As you can see I was trying to get a shot of our bar...


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/10/12)

Ross said:


> Had a fantastic time & great to meet up with so many customers old & new...
> 
> Hope you guys liked the beer we brought down from our brewery, the Bacchus White Chocolate Pilsner....
> 
> ...



Wish I could have been there to sample the white chocolate Pilsner Ross, it sounds intriguing.


----------



## Ross (29/10/12)

A shame you couldn't make it Andrew, your IPA at the dinner was devine - The pick of the beers for me.


cheers Ross


----------



## mxd (29/10/12)

Melbourne




Bayside




Westgate




Me and John


----------



## DU99 (29/10/12)

some rather impressive bars


----------



## sponge (29/10/12)

mxd said:


> Melbourne
> 
> View attachment 58117



Very impressive looking setup...


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/10/12)

Ross said:


> A shame you couldn't make it Andrew, your IPA at the dinner was devine - The pick of the beers for me.
> 
> 
> cheers Ross



Cheers Ross, sounds like it was matched well with the Beef Cheeks.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (29/10/12)

Ross said:


> Oh & just one more thing GO YOU QUEENSLANDERS - 2012 AABC Champions
> 
> Cheers Ross



And QLD will now stay the champs!
Results are up AABC

Ross, I will have to pop in on Sat to try this White Choc Pilsner for myself!

3G


----------



## barls (29/10/12)

But nsw has the champion brewer. So it balances out.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (29/10/12)

barls said:


> But nsw has the champion brewer. So it balances out.


----------



## Snow (29/10/12)

Ok... some piccies!

Microbrewer's Showcase



Tallie, Ross and Pocketbeers having a grand time at the Microbrewers Showcase



QUEENSLANDERS!! WINNERS!!



BABBs Beer Ninjas! Notice the shiny eyes that help us see our enemies in the dark.....


----------



## Snow (29/10/12)

Andrew Walsh - Townsville Bogan




Ross the Beer Ninja reluctantly makes friends with Knights of the Round table



Nice Chainmail!



Andyd in his standard eveningwear. Sucking blood is how he keeps his youthful complexion.



Ok, so she chops people up for fun... but hey - she's hot!


----------



## Snow (29/10/12)

Even deadly Beer Ninjas need female company sometimes.....



The Westgate boys sure know how to build a bar!



Beer Ninjas Florian and Sim



Beer Ninja Snow on pouring duty....


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (29/10/12)

Still not quite sure where these crazy boys were leading me at 3am on club night...we weren't getting in anywhere in those shorts. 




Thanks to all involved in both the ANHC and the nats. Had an absolute ball and learnt a bunch.


----------



## Snow (30/10/12)

Here is a video I took of . Sorry for the wobbly hand-held camera effects, but that was the best I could do, given the state I was in :lol: :chug: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Kodos (30/10/12)

Fantastic weekend. I find myself walking aimlessly around the house wondering if there's a way I could somehow return - time machine or something - Life without ANCH and an imperial stout in my hand at 10am just seems a little... well, empty really...

Here are a a couple of pics from the gala dinner and club night, with a gratuitous bragging photo of Matt Brynildson drinking my IPA at the end. What an awesome guy. Best speaker at the conference (from an impressive field) and just a great guy to talk to - his wife was pretty friendly too, especially considering she's pregnant and unable to take part as much as she would have liked...


----------



## biggo (30/10/12)

Bloody awesome night, I will be going again.

Thanks to all of those that lead Jeff (WestCoastBrewers) astray, it makes for a good story  

Hopefully we will have heaps more WA members at the next one, you never know it could be in WA.


Our Beers on tap were

1. American Brown
2. Sweet Stout
3. Braggot 
4. American Pale Ale (Did not tap it)

Cheers 
Sean J - Vice Pres WestCoastBrewers.com


----------



## Damien13 (30/10/12)

Bunch of frigging hot looking Ninja's...


----------



## tricache (30/10/12)

BAHAHAHAHAHA you gotta put that up on the club's facebook page Damien, thats tops...bikers...ninjas...we got it covered


----------



## Damien13 (30/10/12)

hehe thanks mate, I was wearing my GoldCLUB colours underneath my Ninja outfit...


----------



## christmasbender (30/10/12)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> Still not quite sure where these crazy boys were leading me at 3am on club night...we weren't getting in anywhere in those shorts.




kevin.....?


in that pic we were on the way to the croft institute. they were happy to let us in but were closing (they said come back anytime and if i'm wearing those shorts i can get a free drink :icon_cheers: )

we tried a few more places after that and got the 'no shorts' or 'too drunk' until the good folk at the red violin welcomed jeff and i in with open arms where we drank coopers and tequila until about 5am. you should have stayed with us. 






biggo said:


> Thanks to all of those that lead Jeff (WestCoastBrewers) astray, it makes for a good story






yeah no problem..... as far as i know jeff and i were the last anhc men standing. top effort jeff!


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (30/10/12)

Snow said:


> Ross the Beer Ninja reluctantly makes friends with Knights of the Round table
> View attachment 58128



gee the knight on the right is an awesome looking bloke... h34r: 

Asked Ross for a discount, he threw a smoke bomb down and was gone!!!


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (30/10/12)

christmasbender said:


> kevin.....?



The very same! Had a ball with you crazy lads, though I think my bowing out was a good idea. Was pretty hairy at the airport the next day as it was. 

Hope to see you guys again sometime!


----------



## Harry Volting (30/10/12)

Awesome effort to all those involved.
Definitely a life changing experience.

Most exciting moments....
Club night...just when you thought it couldn't get any more bizarre....
Brian's Saison at the Gala and Pairing Dinner;
Matt Brynildson's Barrel aged Parabola;
Mrs Palmas veal schnitzel extravaganza;
Our night at Josie Bones (ie this is great Brendan ...'yeah I brewed that...more pigs head?')
Old mate realising that Jamil was attending the Heretic launch via pants-off Skype
and not actually going to be there.
Oh and my old man's 'eureka' realisation that sour beers are really meant to taste like that. Thanks Barls.

The next one's gonna hafta be a ball tearer to beat it. 
Sign me up.

Harry


----------



## brendanos (31/10/12)

Rob S said:


> I absolutely loved Brendan's Lolita strawberry Berliner Weisse.



Hey mate, really glad you liked it but sorry to say it wasn't a Berliner Weisse. Some of the ICB dudes were introducing it as one for some reason, but it's just a sour fruit beer / pseudo-Lambic that happens to have wheat in it (I think of it as a Flanders Pale Ale)

Great to meet you too Harry!


----------



## fcmcg (31/10/12)

Snow said:


> Nice Chainmail!
> View attachment 58129


Hey BDB.....
I Think this blokein medieveal costume isn't a bad looker , either.....
And Braden....your as ugly as a hat full of bums...in costume...
Who'd like a Melbourne Club night only next year ?????I reckon we should...only caveat...ya gotta dress up....


----------



## Andyd (1/11/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> Hey BDB.....
> I Think this blokein medieveal costume isn't a bad looker , either.....
> And Braden....your as ugly as a hat full of bums...in costume...
> Who'd like a Melbourne Club night only next year ?????I reckon we should...only caveat...ya gotta dress up....



Melbourne Brewers would be up for it...

Andy


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (1/11/12)

Great idea guys, good excuse to brew more beer and be social. More importantly create stronger ties between the bretheran.....


----------



## WarmBeer (1/11/12)

I'm sure us Bayside guys would be keen, too.

Let's just try to avoid October (Oktoberfest, Nationals, etc).


----------



## mr_tyreman (1/11/12)

Does that include the mexicans from south of melbourne?(Geelong)


----------



## fcmcg (1/11/12)

mr_tyreman said:


> Does that include the mexicans from south of melbourne?(Geelong)


Yeah , of course....


----------



## bonj (1/11/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> Who'd like a Melbourne Club night only next year ?????I reckon we should...only caveat...ya gotta dress up....


Sounds like fun :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## barls (2/11/12)

ok i promised a recipe for my winning kit beer. so here goes
1 brewferm frambrose kit (aged just right which is about 18 months past the use by)
500g of amber candi sugar
1 sour yeast blend ( i used roselare from wyeast but the lambic on will do just nicely as well)
make up as per the instructions here
http://www.home-brew-online.co.uk/home-bre...nstructions.jpg
after a couple of months later add 500g of farm frozen raspberries ( you may need to adjust this depending on the raspberries used)
leave for six months minimum then package as to your preference

so there you all go. this one was fermented at room temp with no temp control in a never fail water bottle.

it completely goes against everything you should do as a kit brewer.
but enjoy.
ill be splitting my ag version tomorrow to create a straight version with oak and a raspberry version. look for me next time ill have a better version


----------

